# reduire les pixels photo sur ipad



## SDFdeluxe (15 Avril 2011)

bonjour,

je connais très bien Windows, mais découvre mac.

je viens d' acheter le kit de connexion, sur apple store, qui permet de télécharger des photos, directement d' un appareil,  vers un ipad.

mon appareil photo produit des images fortement chargées en pixels.

sous Windows, j' utilise photofiltre, afin de réduire les pixels, et de pouvoir
envoyer ces photos par email.

sur mon ipad, je ne sais comment faire.

quelqu'un saurait' il me renseigner ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Avril 2011)

Pas possible sur iPad... Ce n'est pas un ordinateur... Il te faut un mac pour faire Ca.... Et surtout, redimensionner les images sans garder une copie, c'est pas conseillé car tu ne reviendra pas en arrière (c'est destructif).

Si tu ne destine pas tes images au tirage, diminue la taille de tes images a la prise de vue sur ton appareil avant de prendre les photos... Ca t'évitera d'avoir a les redimensionner


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Avril 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> .........
> Si tu ne destine pas tes images au tirage, diminue la taille de tes images a la prise de vue sur ton appareil avant de prendre les photos... Ca t'évitera d'avoir a les redimensionner



Ça, par contre, ce n'est pas évident. Car les photos que tu imprimes sont souvent les plus réussies (pour ceux qui n'ont pas de visionneuse ou autre écran)
Et d'autre part diminuer la taille des photos à la prise de vue condamne à ne pas faire de recadrage.
Donc le mieux est de re-dimensionner les photos à transférer (ne pas éliminer l'original qui est sur le mac) et à la limite, supprimer (sur le mac) ces photos re-dimensionnées aprés transfert.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Avril 2011)

Je suis photographe (concert pour la presse et mariage). Je connais bien les problèmes de gestion de fichiers.

Ici, ce que je comprend, c'est que notre amis copie ses fichiers directement sur L'ipad puis efface sa carte mémoire... Du coup, redimensionner ses photos sur L'ipad reviendrai a la meme chose que les prendre en redoutions plus basse... Meme si je déconseille ces 2 usages, si pas destiné a l'impression c'est la meilleure solution....

D'autant que 10 ou 14 mega pixels sur un compact, c'est une hérésie: les optiques sur les compacts ne sont pas du tout adaptées a ces résolution... C'est donc le paramètre limitant de la chaîne...


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Avril 2011)

Ben, c'est toi le pro...Je n'ai plus rien à dire !


----------



## SDFdeluxe (20 Avril 2011)

"Ici, ce que je comprend, c'est que notre amis copie ses fichiers directement sur L'ipad"

tout a fait, Moumou92,
en attendant, merci à toi et pepeye66 pour ces réponses.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Avril 2011)

Comme dis, je te conseille de les garder au format original, quitte a faire attention a la place que Ca prend. Copie sur l'ordinateur, puis éventuellement redimensionnement de copies pour les mettre sur L'ipad...


----------



## SDFdeluxe (22 Avril 2011)

oui, merci.

mais je viens de voir ceci sur le forum:
 de moderateur:

http://www.forumipad.fr/viewtopic.php?id=1919

"L'iPad gère la résolution des photos. (quand tu transfère à partir d'un  APN ou carte SD, via le kit photo, l'iPad transfère 2 fois la photo :  une photo avec la résolution originelle (qui sera stocker) et une avec  la résolution de l'iPad, qui sera visible dans pellicule)."

effectivement, et c' est assez super, pour un envoi par mail.


ceci dit, je transférerai l' original sur pc, bien évidemment, pour l' adapter
à la taille exacte, qui me convient.


----------



## Tmr808 (28 Août 2013)

Bonjour,


Simplement se transmettre à soi même les photos.

Chacune des photos auront 364 ko.

Sur réception du courriel, enregistrer la photo sur péllicule.



Bye


----------

